# The mice have arrived!



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Woohoo Sue and Fox have arrived safe and sound and are now chilling out in their new cage. I got a couple pics, Sue is the braver of the two (so far) climbing on everything, Fox is a little shyer, stayed on the same shelf for about half an hour before moving lol

Sue (whiter one) Fox (black one)









Some photos of Sue exploring

















I've also got a pair of boys and a pair of girlies for my sister (not for breeding, just for pets)
Zig and Zag








Zig and Zag have tan bits on their bellys but the best photo I could get to show you guy is....







lol

And the two boys









Also not gonna leave out my rattie babies just for good messure
Hurley!









And even tho he's looking a bit scabby (him and hurley had a small dissagrement -_- ) the wonderful Mr. Locke!! 








And just Chillin









I picked up the rats after I picked up the mice and wow what a size difference haha


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Awww your new babies are gorgeous!! How old are they? i love the colours. I know exactly how you feel cos I'm excited too!!!!!


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Awww your new babies are gorgeous!! How old are they? i love the colours. I know exactly how you feel cos I'm excited too!!!!!


To be honest with you, I don't actually know how old they are  
Because mice are difficult to find in my area I basically said "age doesn't matter" so when I was contacted by breeders I just didn't ask. I know they're young, but they're not teeny teeny babies 
Also, you can't really see in the photos, but Fox is a black fox and has a white belly, really pretty. I'll get better photos another day


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Ooops I had to message and run before as dinner was burning! Yes we've only just eaten as we've been so busy with the mice!! ha ha. They are absolutely adorable. Looking forward to more pics! What made you decide on the names? I'll give you a little hint to my girls names - it's christmassy!! ha ha


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww they are such cuties.
My Baylyn is a black fox too


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

It was nice meeting you today, and I'm glad the meeces have settled in so quickly  I'll check my calendar for you later - Sue is my boy Smudge's sister so at the very least i can tell you how old she is  And Kallan should have the details for the others, she keeps very good records


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Ooops I had to message and run before as dinner was burning! Yes we've only just eaten as we've been so busy with the mice!! ha ha. They are absolutely adorable. Looking forward to more pics! What made you decide on the names? I'll give you a little hint to my girls names - it's christmassy!! ha ha


haha sweet. They were already called Sue and Fox so I've just kept those names  I always find picking names hard so if I get a pet thats already got a name, bonus lol. Ermmm did you call one... Tinsel? Fir? (see why I stuggle to come up with names? lol I'm not very good at it  )



purple_x said:


> Aawww they are such cuties.
> My Baylyn is a black fox too


Thanks  I wasn't sure what a black fox was when the breeder first told me, but she's really pretty, I like the white bit on her stomach 



zany_toon said:


> It was nice meeting you today, and I'm glad the meeces have settled in so quickly  I'll check my calendar for you later - Sue is my boy Smudge's sister so at the very least i can tell you how old she is  And Kallan should have the details for the others, she keeps very good records


Thanks, it was nice meeting you too, silly taxi man wouldn't just go park the car so I couldn't even stay and chat for 5 min  Aw that would be great, I've given Kallan an email, it just wasn't a big deal to me how old they were so just slipped my mind to ask haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Aww they are gorgeous, I used to have a black fox too


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Aww they are gorgeous, I used to have a black fox too


Aw I should have just asked on here what a black fox looks like haha looked on google and I just assumed it was the black with the white belly lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

shezzy said:


> Aw I should have just asked on here what a black fox looks like haha looked on google and I just assumed it was the black with the white belly lol


That would be a silver fox


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

shezzy said:


> Thanks, it was nice meeting you too, silly taxi man wouldn't just go park the car so I couldn't even stay and chat for 5 min  Aw that would be great, I've given Kallan an email, it just wasn't a big deal to me how old they were so just slipped my mind to ask haha


Don't worry about it  Taxi drivers aren't exactly known for their patience and the ones that are charge you for it :lol: I checked my diary and Smudge was born on 25/6/2011 so that means that Sue his sister and Smudge are 6 months old on Christmas day  Which I reckon means extra prezzies :lol:


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> That would be a silver fox


Aw man! I'm useless haha



zany_toon said:


> Don't worry about it  Taxi drivers aren't exactly known for their patience and the ones that are charge you for it :lol: I checked my diary and Smudge was born on 25/6/2011 so that means that Sue his sister and Smudge are 6 months old on Christmas day  Which I reckon means extra prezzies :lol:


haha awesome, I'll class the new hammocks, wheel and climbing ladder toy as chrsitmas prezzies then haha


----------

